# Pet lovers...



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Are any of you out there in Maadi or sharouk pet lovers? I would really like to chat with fellow dog owners and who knows make our own little club. PM me or whatever and we can see what we can do. I am not asking for this to be a dating service!! I am just into hanging out, walking dogs together and stuff like that.


----------

